# Winter kayak clothing



## fishen (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,
I have the new kayak (semi pimped out) and am just starting to enjoy life on the water.
I have been out twice at night and have realised hoe cold it is going to get soon.
What do other yakers wear through winter.
I am not prepared to wait till next summer to get the yak off the garage wall, there are far to many fish to catch.
Any suggestions would be great, I have seen some gear around that is extremely expensive but I asume there are some other solutions.
Cheers.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

Mate, I am in the same boat...so to speak!

For the open water paddeling in winter I am planning on wearing a long john 3-5mm wetsuit with booties, I am investing in a top of the range paddle jacket, if you can afford it get one .....$275 Rosco kayaks 07 33577465.

If you are on a budget get some waterproof pants and spray jacket plus some older warm clothes underneath. Investing in some waterproof gloves/socks is always a great idea.

Cheers Batty


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Breathable layers are the key in my book...

Top half:

Long sleeve thermals x2, long sleeve t-shirt, windproof kathmadu vest.

Bottom half:

Long legged thermals, boardies over the top, tracksuit pants once im on the water.

The great thing about thermals is they dry so quick when they're wet, and they maintain warmth. They also allow movement.


----------



## fishen (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm more for the dam and river style of fishing not open water.
I have seen some pants that are wetsuit material on out side and some type of soft material on the inside.
Does anyone know of these garments?
I thought a long pair of rain pants over the top of some seriuos thermals and trackies could be ok
if the rain pants are tucked into the top off some wetsuit booties.
Top half should be pretty easy to sort out.


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

Mustang survival suit in Tassie and in Qld Foul weather bib trousers with a Mustang Survival jacket. Diving booties but no need for thermals.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

mustang survival suit for me too.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well ya silly buggar you should have got a 2 seater yak and took along a nice little hottie to keep you warm :lol:


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm buying a two seater and off to Caloundra for me


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I go along with the long sleeved thermals and I have found the Polypropylene one I use very good because it is breatheable. I wear a set of waterproof trousers(again breatheable). There are many different types like Gortex that are good and on this item I reackon its worth spending the dollars to get the combination of waterproof and breathable right. I have a similar material jacket to do the job. For footwear in the winter I wear a rubber enclosed neoprene gumboot(From Rays Outdoor) with Sealskinz socks. I pretty much stay 100% dry and it adds to a more enjoyable experience when you can still feel your toes at the end of the day. Cheers Paul


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Got some patagonia paddling pants (ordered over net). They're basically goretex pants with neoprene ankle and waist, keep me nice and dry, but have to return to shore for the "refreshment breaks"!


----------

